# New Menards Train Station



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw the new Menards Train Station in this month's CTT magazine and feel that it looks very nice. I do not have a picture of it, but it is a different design than what we have had available so far. It is a freight and passenger station combined with an open walkway between them with a common roof. It didn't state the dimensions, but the suggested retail price was $99, which most of their O gauge buildings are. It has a number of figures and LED lighting. The passenger sign says Allentown and has Lancaster on the board.

I don't have a spot for it on my layout, but I wish that I did.

Art


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me. It looks like a pretty neat station. I've been meaning to look at the on line listing so I could get dimensions and make sure it will fit in a spot I have in mind. After seeing your thread, I tried to do so, but it does not appear to be on line yet.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It probably won't be online until we get an email from Mark.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Ditto, Chugman. No place for it on mine either.
But a really nice looking station.

Menard's always has class act buildings. 
Wonder if this includes jack the German Shepard, like the rest of them.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Different.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


>


GRJ, footprint?


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

The nice thing about basic buildings like these is that it's pretty easy to modify them. Don't have enough room? Cut it in half lengthwise and use just the face of the building against your back wall to represent a passenger terminal. I'm sure there are other things you can do out of cutting it in half the other way and have two small buildings to do something with.

Or leave it as it is and use it as a boardwalk building along the water. One side maybe an ice cream shop, the other side a cruise ticket shop or bike rental shop. The building as is also reminds me of a changing house building at a swimming beach (have to do something about the windows though).


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

It does look sharp but I have to many stations now. A couple are underneath the layout with no place to go.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a particularly appealing model. When I saw it in CTT I was really impressed. It is almost too good to pass up but y I have no idea where I will put it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lee,
I have that same dilemma with my layout. It's virtually "finished" with no more room available, but then along comes a cool new building that I would love to have......what to do, what to do? Layout expansion isn't an option either. 
Bob


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Art. And thanks John for posting the photo. Pretty impressive at this price point.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

SantaFeJim said:


> GRJ, footprint?


Got no idea, just snatched the photo when I saw it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got one of the Menards stations and gave it to my wife to give to me for Christmas. It’s a nice model for the bucks. If you look closely, you can see that it was assembled in a hurry, but from 3 feet away, it looks very nice. I will eventually do some mods to it, but for now, I just plopped it on the platform to replace a plasticville passenger station and freight platform. On my platform, you can only see one of the two sides, but if I get tired of looking at one side, I will just flip it around to see the other. It looks like it was custom made to fit between two members of my roof truss. Here are some before and after shots. A vast improvement.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It looks like it was made especially for that spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Not a lot of train stations out there for the O-Gauge community. MTH made a splash with theirs many years ago and they are frequently found on O-Gauge layouts. Then there was the Lionel Rico station made in aluminium and plastic. Then Lionel made a bold move with the large version of the GCT, followed by the smaller version.

The Menards station fits right into many needs for a compact station at a reasonable price. Glad to see it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is mine. It sat in the box unopened until yesterday. Its on the shelf while I consider where and how it will go on the layout, replacing the station that "burned down."


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I recall reading a newspaper article showing that station with a nice clock tower.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

SantaFeJim said:


> GRJ, footprint?


Jim, in case you're still interested; from their website:

*Dimensions:* 10-5/8"W x 22"L x 5-3/4"H


----------

